# belle morte -- to die for



## paillo (Oct 31, 2011)

what could be better on  halloween than soaping with a goth fragrance! i just made a batch with daystar's belle morte. omigod, i can't stop smelling it, i could bathe in it. 

i put in way too much fo -- more than 1 oz ppo but couldn't resist using up the sample bottles. soaped like a dream. no acceleration despite the overquantity, though soaped cool and only with a wire whisk.  used some french pink clay and pink ultramarine. already it has discolored slightly -- pink has morphed to a dusky peach. layered it with activated charcoal black. the dusky peach is still fine, can't wait to see how it looks in the a.m., will post pics.

this may be one of my all-time favorites. sorta surprised that a christian fo outlet has the best dark fragrances i've ever used, but am happy about that. maybe part of me that's the goth i might have been when much younger is truly gratified


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Nov 1, 2011)

Now I feel like reading Anita Blake!  What does it smell like to you?

I always wish I had a goth phase, actually I wish I was Abby on NCIS.


----------



## Relle (Nov 1, 2011)

So what does belle morte smell like ?


----------



## paillo (Nov 2, 2011)

front notes from an old garden of english roses just before they fade, and a lasting hint of musk. reminds me of walking through an old cemetery in charleston or savannah on a warm night when the roses are just over their peak...

i have no luck with imageshack, so here's trying...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## trishwosere (Nov 2, 2011)

Oh Paillo those look beautiful, I bet they smell divine too. -Very, very nice piccie aswell.


----------



## kharmon320 (Nov 2, 2011)

Those are beautiful bars of soap!  The scent sounds intriguing.  I guess Anita always smelled roses when Belle Morte was around.  I always thought of a dirt/rose smell.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Nov 2, 2011)

The soap is beautiful and your picture is creative and really adds to the soap!


kharmon320 - I always thought of aged roses, very, very old, if that makes sense.  Maybe that is roses and dirt, lol.


----------



## paillo (Nov 3, 2011)

Soapy Gurl said:
			
		

> kharmon320 - I always thought of aged roses, very, very old, if that makes sense.  Maybe that is roses and dirt, lol.



hah, roses and dirt, i love it! ancient roses and decay, maybe?


----------



## Mouse (Nov 27, 2011)

I've never even been to Daystar's website until I read this post....$33.50 for 10 perfume-sample size sniffies??? That's CRAZY expensive! And disappointing..I really wanted to try them out, but I find the sample prices downright offensive.


----------



## Bergamia2504 (Nov 27, 2011)

Oooh pretty


----------



## Hazel (Nov 27, 2011)

How did I miss this?

paillo - 

Your soap is fabalous! You did a wonderful job and I'm impressed with your picture. It's very artistic.


----------



## agriffin (Nov 27, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Nov 29, 2011)

I just ordered this one!  Plus Nathanial and The Sweet Dark, which is the Mother of all Darkness.  Someone is a big Anita Blake fan.  I am really excited to try these out.  I got six fragrances, just the 2oz size.


----------



## paillo (Nov 29, 2011)

ooooh, i can't wait to hear how you like Nathanial and the Sweet Dark! will you please let us know? i'm dying to hear  i think their regular sampler packs are a good value -- 10 oz (5 each of 2-oz fragrances) for $25.


----------



## judymoody (Nov 29, 2011)

If they smell as nice as they look, they must be out of this world!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Nov 29, 2011)

I did the 5 for $25 and then added one more I wanted to try.  No, it really is a good deal.  Only $2.50 an ounce.  This was my first order with them.  Two of scents had patchouli in them, which I am not a fan of, but I am hoping with all the other notes it is just a hint.  They also showed strong in soy candles, 2oz will make make a good sized candle and 2lbs of soap!


----------



## Mouse (Nov 30, 2011)

Soapy Gurl said:
			
		

> I did the 5 for $25 and then added one more I wanted to try.  No, it really is a good deal.  Only $2.50 an ounce.  This was my first order with them.  Two of scents had patchouli in them, which I am not a fan of, but I am hoping with all the other notes it is just a hint.  They also showed strong in soy candles, 2oz will make make a good sized candle and 2lbs of soap!



If you really get an ounce, that's fine, but what I read on the website for samples was that they are perfume-size vials (5/16 ml?). That's not worth the money to me. I can get a better deal from Peak or OT. Am I missing something?


----------



## paillo (Nov 30, 2011)

their regular sampler pack is 5 bottles of 2 oz fragrance, not 1 oz. so it's 10 oz for $25. i thought it most reasonable for a sampler. their larger bottles are not as inexpensive as NG, but i think they're totally worth it for fabulous, strong fragrances i can't find anywhere else. i find i can use them at less than 1 oz ppo and the scents hold really well.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Dec 4, 2011)

paillo - would  you soap at .5oz?  or even less?  I got my order today and wow it is strong.  OOB it is just overwhelming.  My BF told me it stinks he was okay with the other 5 but set that one aside and smelled all the rest and just pointed to it and said "but that one stinks!".  I laughed really hard.  I am going to start another thread but Nathanial is my favorite and smells wonderful.  I am so glad I got it, I wasn't going to but one of the ones I wanted wasn't on the 5 for $25, so I added it.


----------



## paillo (Dec 4, 2011)

i'm hping everything right now due to low inventory, and will probably use .5 oz ppo. i used maybe .8 oz ppo in the cp batches of belle morte. found it strong right out of the bottle, but as it cured it wasn't overwhelming at all -- i'd probably stick with about .8 oz... but then i like my scents strong...

great to hear about the nathanial, that's on my next order, thanks!!!


----------

